# UKBC Midlands



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Who is going? Are spectators welcome? And what does it cost?

The website is not so helpful...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be there - as a Technical Judge for this event

Entry is free and spectators are welcome - the more the merrier

Please come along, bring a friend and support the competitors

San Remo have demo machines that will be used to make coffee provided by Stokes and Lincoln & York

The cost of the coffee is a donation to Coffee Kids UK, so dig deep and enjoy coffee made by baristas who have competed during the day and also others who have entered other heats

I'll post further details when available (such as start time on the day)

I'm looking forward to meeting a number of forum members at this event


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll be there - competing 2nd in the morning. I've done a diary of some of my preparation on http://liminicoffee.wordpress.com/

Alternating between moderate confidence and sheer terror!


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Howard- I look forward to seeing you compete, and especially your signature Ginger cake espresso


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

Any more info about this ? Its up the road from me if its at Highbury Hall ! http://www.ukbaristachampionship.co.uk/ doesnt seem to be working !


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Midlands heat I at the drill hall in Lincoln on 9th feb. Not sure of times but I would assume it's between 9 and 5, I am sure Glenn will be able to help further

Try http://www.scaeuk.com/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Regional Heats usually kick off at 1000 or 1015 and end around 1600

There are 15 Baristas due to compete (names and employers here)

Theres usually 5 minutes between each competitor and an hour lunch break - so the day will be pretty crazy - but a bucket load of fun

I'm spending this weekend calibrating myself for what will be a blur of hands for me. Looking forward to being there and soaking up the atmosphere


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Glenn, I'm really looking forward to seeing some pros compete, and hopefully get some tips on how I can improve from just watching then


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

Ah yes I was looking at another year I think! Lincoln is a bit of a jaunt for me, I didn't even know it was in the Midlands !


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Quick bump to the top of the list. If you are within an hour or two's drive you'd be mad to miss this event.

There should be some good performances at his heat. If you get the chance please pop along to cheer the competitors on, and sample some of the coffee on offer.

I'm looking forward to meeting a few of you as well.


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking forward to it, I thunk my wife's fed up with me talking about it









I even read the rules and regulations so I know what to expect, is that a bit over-the-top?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not at all

It will make you appreciate the spectacle even more. You should be able to see what the barista's are doing on tv screens and the seating is normally close to the stage as well

I think you'll gain more from it by doing what you have done.

Just don't gasp too loudly if you see someone do something they shouldn't


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

What a fantastic (if long!) day - well done to everyone involved, especially the other competitors & judges. I think the guys from San Remo in particular did a fantastic job and deserve a special mention. Also, great job Glenn - as a competitor it is very re-assuring knowing that you are being assessed by true coffee nuts!

Just for reference my coffee was 60% Guatemala Antigua, St Nicholas Estate and 40% Rwanda Misozi Union Co-Op from Limini Coffee. Really moorish and unusual espresso - trouble is we may have to really stretch out what little of the greens are left (if any by then) if I do end up going to the semis!

Sorry not to see/meet you Rich - do make yourself known at any similar coffee gathering and I'll make you a coffee!


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Howard, I did see you compete and what a display it was. Had a fantastic day.

Didn't want to get in the way so I sat in awe and watched with envy.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Howard.

For those who missed it

UKBC Midlands Results:

3. Howard Barwick (best sig=)

2. Andrew Carter (best capp)

1. Hayley Draper (best espresso + best sig=)

As a tech judge the focus is on the hands and what they do, and at the end of 13 competitors you can't even pick the competitors out of a lineup (faces are a blur)

I was fortunate to get a few sips of the sig drinks throughout the day too

Howard got an award for best sig drink and shared this honour with the heat winner Hayley Draper from The Window Coffee in Norwich

Howard now faces a nervous wait to see if his score is in the top 18 to make the semi-finals

There are 2 more heats to go (Scotland and the North West) - both taking place next week

Did we get to meet Filthy_Rich?


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Glenn, sorry no we didnt meet I saw you were very busy and I was on call so kept having to nip out to take calls


----------

